# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کنکور و کرونا 🤔

## mohammad_81

سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## eskalis

*اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*

----------


## BRUH

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟


نه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .fafa.

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


ارع من گرفتم
شبیه سرماخوردگی بود ولی شدت بیشتر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


من یه هفته قبل از این که رسما اعلام بشه توی ایران اومده یه بیماری گرفتم علائمش عینه کرونا بود ولی خوب اون زمان تست ندادم (نبود که بدم)
یه هفته تا ده روز برای من

----------


## Mina_medicine

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


من کرونا گرفتم و خوب شدم
جالبه بدونی هیچ علائمی نداشتم حتی سرفه و تب
مامان بابام همزمان با من گرفتن یکیشون خیلی سرفه میکرد یکی دیگشون خیلی تب و لرز داشت
اونا بعد یه هفته استراحت کردن و خوب شدن منم که به ظاهر سالم بودم اصن استراحت نکردم

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟


تو الان خیلی خفن بخونتا اون موقع ام خدا بزرگه  :Yahoo (21): 
الانتو حسابی استفاده کن اگه عید خودت خواستی برو مسافرت :/

----------


## ali_12

> من کرونا گرفتم و خوب شدم
> جالبه بدونی هیچ علائمی نداشتم حتی سرفه و تب
> مامان بابام همزمان با من گرفتن یکیشون خیلی سرفه میکرد یکی دیگشون خیلی تب و لرز داشت
> اونا بعد یه هفته استراحت کردن و خوب شدن منم که به ظاهر سالم بودم اصن استراحت نکردم



شما که علایم نداشتین چطور فهمیدین کرونا دارین؟
چطور شد که گرفتین؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

> شما که علایم نداشتین چطور فهمیدین کرونا دارین؟
> چطور شد که گرفتین؟


اینجوری بود که اول برادرم و خونوادش گرفتن
تو دورانی که نمیدونستن کرونا دارن و ناقل بودن خونه ما رفت و امد داشتن و خانواده منم گرفتن
بعد داداشم فهمید کرونا دارن و تستش مثبت شد
هممون رفتیم ازمایش دادیم مثبت شدیم
البته من علائم نداشتم ولی امکان نداره با دوتا کرونایی تو یه خونه زندگی کنی و کرونا نگیری! هوای خونه آلوده اس
فکر کن بابام یه عطسه میکرد با اینکه جلو دهانشم میگرفت اما فضا الوده میشد

----------


## eskalis

*کرونا واقعی رو من تجربه کردم 
هم علایم گوارشی شو هم تنفسی شو ...
خدا نصیب هیچکس نکنه ، خیلی اوضاع زندگی و بدنت رو بهم میریزه ، و از  طرفی استرس خیلی شدیدی بهت وارد میشه ک اگ کنترل نشه ، خطرناکه 
من اومدم این موضوع رو مطرح کردم ، ظاهرا یا بعضیا خفیف گرفتن، یا بعضیا هم اشتباه میونن ک کرونا داشتن
خلاصه کرونایی ک شما میگی اگه انقد ساده بود من حاضر بودم همون روز اول بگیرم ، ولی خداااییییش خیلی اوضاع سختیه خوده کرونا ، سه نوع تست دادهم ، پی سی ار ، سی بی سی ، سی تی اسکن 
همشون مثبت بود 
بعد ۱۸ روز قرنطینه ، امروز تازه ی خرده سرفه میکردم ، و میتونستم راه برم ...*

----------


## kingg

خدایا من اسم دارم چیکار کنم کرونا بگیرم خومیمیرم

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *کرونا واقعی رو من تجربه کردم 
> هم علایم گوارشی شو هم تنفسی شو ...
> خدا نصیب هیچکس نکنه ، خیلی اوضاع زندگی و بدنت رو بهم میریزه ، و از  طرفی استرس خیلی شدیدی بهت وارد میشه ک اگ کنترل نشه ، خطرناکه 
> من اومدم این موضوع رو مطرح کردم ، ظاهرا یا بعضیا خفیف گرفتن، یا بعضیا هم اشتباه میونن ک کرونا داشتن
> خلاصه کرونایی ک شما میگی اگه انقد ساده بود من حاضر بودم همون روز اول بگیرم ، ولی خداااییییش خیلی اوضاع سختیه خوده کرونا ، سه نوع تست دادهم ، پی سی ار ، سی بی سی ، سی تی اسکن 
> همشون مثبت بود 
> بعد ۱۸ روز قرنطینه ، امروز تازه ی خرده سرفه میکردم ، و میتونستم راه برم ...*


شدت کرونا در هر فرد بستگی به قدرت سیستم ایمنیش داره...

----------


## kingeee

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


بعد 10 روز خوب شدم ولی تنگی نفس تا یه هفته بعدش هم هست نمیتونستم بشینم پشت میز درس بخونم.

----------


## ali_12

اگر کسی گرفته و تجربه ای داره لطفا با دیگران شیر کنه.شاید کمک کنه به کسانی که تا حالا نگرفتن
مثلا ......
چطور شد که گرفتن و چه نکته هایی رو جدی نگرفتن؟؟
اگر این کارو میکردم شاید نمیگرفتم....این کار باعث گرفتنم شد....
دوره کومون(نهفتگی بیماری) چند روز بود و چند روزه خوب شدن؟؟
چه داروها و مکملهایی کمک کرده به درمانشون؟؟
علایم اولیه بیماری چی بود؟؟
و هر تجربه و نکته ی مهمی که ممکنه جان یک نفر نجات بده
این تجربه ها جمع بشه خودش خیلی مفید و سازنده اس و ممکنه باعث نگرفتن بیماری خیلی ها بشه
تشکر

----------


## be_quick

> *کرونا واقعی رو من تجربه کردم 
> هم علایم گوارشی شو هم تنفسی شو ...
> خدا نصیب هیچکس نکنه ، خیلی اوضاع زندگی و بدنت رو بهم میریزه ، و از  طرفی استرس خیلی شدیدی بهت وارد میشه ک اگ کنترل نشه ، خطرناکه 
> من اومدم این موضوع رو مطرح کردم ، ظاهرا یا بعضیا خفیف گرفتن، یا بعضیا هم اشتباه میونن ک کرونا داشتن
> خلاصه کرونایی ک شما میگی اگه انقد ساده بود من حاضر بودم همون روز اول بگیرم ، ولی خداااییییش خیلی اوضاع سختیه خوده کرونا ، سه نوع تست دادهم ، پی سی ار ، سی بی سی ، سی تی اسکن 
> همشون مثبت بود 
> بعد ۱۸ روز قرنطینه ، امروز تازه ی خرده سرفه میکردم ، و میتونستم راه برم ...*


ایشالااااااا چیزیت نمیشه  :Yahoo (2):  خیلی زود دوباره سلامتیتو به دست میاری :Yahoo (2): 



> اگر کسی گرفته و تجربه ای داره لطفا با دیگران شیر کنه.شاید کمک کنه به کسانی که تا حالا نگرفتن
> مثلا ......
> چطور شد که گرفتن و چه نکته هایی رو جدی نگرفتن؟؟
> اگر این کارو میکردم شاید نمیگرفتم....این کار باعث گرفتنم شد....
> دوره کومون(نهفتگی بیماری) چند روز بود و چند روزه خوب شدن؟؟
> چه داروها و مکملهایی کمک کرده به درمانشون؟؟
> علایم اولیه بیماری چی بود؟؟
> و هر تجربه و نکته ی مهمی که ممکنه جان یک نفر نجات بده
> این تجربه ها جمع بشه خودش خیلی مفید و سازنده اس و ممکنه باعث نگرفتن بیماری خیلی ها بشه
> تشکر


من نگرفتم ولی فامیلم دوتاشون علائمشون با سرفه شروع شد و بی حالی واز دست دادن اشتها  خب اولش گفتن سرماخوردگی و ایناس ....وبا استراحت زیاد و سرم و آمپول و ویتامین بهتر شدن ، عرض یک هفته خوب شدن چون خفیف بود

----------


## eskalis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali_12


اگر کسی گرفته و تجربه ای داره لطفا با دیگران شیر کنه.شاید کمک کنه به کسانی که تا حالا نگرفتن
مثلا ......
چطور شد که گرفتن و چه نکته هایی رو جدی نگرفتن؟؟
اگر این کارو میکردم شاید نمیگرفتم....این کار باعث گرفتنم شد....
دوره کومون(نهفتگی بیماری) چند روز بود و چند روزه خوب شدن؟؟
چه داروها و مکملهایی کمک کرده به درمانشون؟؟
علایم اولیه بیماری چی بود؟؟
و هر تجربه و نکته ی مهمی که ممکنه جان یک نفر نجات بده
این تجربه ها جمع بشه خودش خیلی مفید و سازنده اس و ممکنه باعث نگرفتن بیماری خیلی ها بشه
تشکر



والا ، من اصلا یادم نمیاد جای رفته باشم که محیط کرونایی یا اشخاص کرونایی اونجا بوده باشه، ولی از ۲۵ خرداد با علایم دل پیچه شروع شد و عرق زیاد ، روز ۲۷ خرداد بدن درد و استخون درد داشتم  علاوه براون دوتا علایم اول، و روز ۱ تیر یکی از فامیلمون ک سنش تقریبا ۵۰ اینا میشد فوت کرد من واقعیتش ترسیدم ، ورفتم تست خون دادم ، مثبت بود ، و از ۶ تیر شبش سرفه شروع شد ، از ۸ تیر تنگی نفس شروع شد ، و االاان علایم گوارشی و استخوان درد و بدن درد رفته ، فقط تنگی نفس اونم ن زیاد ، و کمی هم سرفه در حالت بیداری دارم ..تا امروز که ۱۴ تیر هست ، جمعا میشه ۱۹ روز ، این وضعیت من بود حالا بریم سراغ کارهایی ک کردم 

از ۲۶ خرداد من شروع کردم با ویتامین خوردن و سرم وصل کردن ، و برنامه غذایی درست برای خفه کردن این بیماری ،خلاصه داروهایی که مصرف کردم اینا بود 
ویتامین c دُز ۱۰۰۰میلی گرم قرص جوشان حالا میگم چرا تاکید دارم روی قرص جوشان بودن ویتامین ها

ویتامین زینک پلاس و ب کمپلکس با هم بودن اینم جوشان 
ویتامین منیزیم جوشان 
قرص ویتامین E ۴۰۰ واحدی  
ویتامین A امپول ۵۰ هزار زدم 
اون سه تای اول چون دکتر گفت تا روزی سه لیتر باید مایعات بخوری ، اون قرص جوشان نقش مایعات هم ایفا میکرد 
از ۷تیر روزانه ۶ لیوان  دمنوش اویشن و عسل میخوردم 
از۲۶ خرداد مدام لیمو سنگی و عسل روزی یک لیوان میخوردم 
بخور از ۷ تیر با اویشن و مرزنجوش 
بخور جوش شیرین 
بخور نعنا 
خوردن سیاه دانه وعسل که میگن دوسین روزی یک قاشق مربا خوری 
توی غذا تون سعی کنید روغن نداشته باشه ، من بیشتر غذاهام ابپز بود 
تا جایی هم ک میتونید میوه بخورید ، فقط هندونه نخورید توی دوران کروناااا

ولی این که الان فقط دو علایمش ک سرفه و تنگی نفس خفیف مونده برام ، فکر کنم همه کارایی که کردم نقش داشته 
حالا چند روز دیگه ازمایش ، تست کرونام که روز ۱ تیر گرفتم ، و چند روز دیگه ک میخوام برم تست منفی شدنشو بگیرم میذارم اینجااا
و اینم بگم من توی این ۱۹ روز یک بار بیرون شدم اونم برای تست دادن 
و اینم بگم اتاق جدا بودم 
تمام ظروف من یکبار مصرف بود 
وحتی سرویس بهداشتی من جدا از خونواده.م بود 
توی این ۱۹ روز من فقط ۶ لیتر الکل استفاده کردم 
خیلی حواستون جمع باشه 
امیدوارم تجربیاتم بکارتون بیاد*

----------


## Colonius

> *
> 
> والا ، من اصلا یادم نمیاد جای رفته باشم که محیط کرونایی یا اشخاص کرونایی اونجا بوده باشه، ولی از ۲۵ خرداد با علایم دل پیچه شروع شد و عرق زیاد ، روز ۲۷ خرداد بدن درد و استخون درد داشتم  علاوه براون دوتا علایم اول، و روز ۱ تیر یکی از فامیلمون ک سنش تقریبا ۵۰ اینا میشد فوت کرد من واقعیتش ترسیدم ، ورفتم تست خون دادم ، مثبت بود ، و از ۶ تیر شبش سرفه شروع شد ، از ۸ تیر تنگی نفس شروع شد ، و االاان علایم گوارشی و استخوان درد و بدن درد رفته ، فقط تنگی نفس اونم ن زیاد ، و کمی هم سرفه در حالت بیداری دارم ..تا امروز که ۱۴ تیر هست ، جمعا میشه ۱۹ روز ، این وضعیت من بود حالا بریم سراغ کارهایی ک کردم 
> 
> از ۲۶ خرداد من شروع کردم با ویتامین خوردن و سرم وصل کردن ، و برنامه غذایی درست برای خفه کردن این بیماری ،خلاصه داروهایی که مصرف کردم اینا بود 
> ویتامین c دُز ۱۰۰۰میلی گرم قرص جوشان حالا میگم چرا تاکید دارم روی قرص جوشان بودن ویتامین ها
> 
> ویتامین زینک پلاس و ب کمپلکس با هم بودن اینم جوشان 
> ویتامین منیزیم جوشان 
> ...


اخرش گفتی" امیدواری تجربیاتم به کارتون بیاد" این بد تر دعای منفی بود  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (68):  باید میگفتی خدا کنه بکارتون نیاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ali_12

سلام.من هم فکر کنم کرونا گرفتم.از دیروز شش دهم تب داشتم و بین ۳۷ تا ۳۷.۶ نوسان می‌کنه.امروز ضعف عضلانی.سرفه و از دست دادن بویایی ندارم.از یکی شنیدم از روز ۶ و ۷ سرفه شروع میشه.درسته؟ و اینکه تا قبل از روز ششم داروی رمدسیور شروع به خوردن کنین.این درسته؟ کسی تجربه ای داره؟ از امروز هر چی هم که میخورم حالت تهوع دارم.خیلی استرس و اضطراب دارم.....استرس هم  احساس میکنم علایم و تب بیشتر میکنه

----------


## mohammad1381

شما تست pcr دادید؟!

----------


## ali_12

نه ندادم.عصر رفتم درمانگاه گفت احتمال کرونا هست.خیلی ضعف عضلانی و بی حسی در دست و پا دارم.دکتر گفت pcr خطاش زیاده و خیلی قابل استاد نیست.در هر صورت باید با این فرض جلو برم که کروناس.استرسش بدتره

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام.من هم فکر کنم کرونا گرفتم.از دیروز شش دهم تب داشتم و بین ۳۷ تا ۳۷.۶ نوسان می‌کنه.امروز ضعف عضلانی.سرفه و از دست دادن بویایی ندارم.از یکی شنیدم از روز ۶ و ۷ سرفه شروع میشه.درسته؟ و اینکه تا قبل از روز ششم داروی رمدسیور شروع به خوردن کنین.این درسته؟ کسی تجربه ای داره؟ از امروز هر چی هم که میخورم حالت تهوع دارم.خیلی استرس و اضطراب دارم.....استرس هم  احساس میکنم علایم و تب بیشتر میکنه


نخیر نخیر کجا درسته لطفا به حرف بقیه که هیچ بنیان و اساسی ندا گوش ندهید
اول از همه خونسردی خودتون رو کنترل کنید همه میدونن که منم الآن حدود 13 روز هست کرونا گرفتم و تست PCR دارم که مثبت بود
این بیماری در افراد گوناگون علائم متفاوتی داره برخی افراد اصلا حس هم نمیکنن که مریض شدن و همینها جامعه رو به گند کشیدن چون احساس بیماری نمیکنن ماسک و نکات بهداشتی رعایت نمیکنن و ناقل پنهان میشن (تحقیقات نشون داده بچه های زیر 5 سال 100 درصد ناقل پنهان کرونا هستند)
ولی در بقیه افراد از دست دادن تدریجی چشایی و بوبایی شایع ترین نشانه کروناست 
من خودم دو روز اول بدن درد شدید به همراه درد قفسه سینه رو داشتم که گه گاهی با تب و لرز همراه بود 
هیچ دارویی بر روی این ویروس تاثیر صد در صدی نداره 
داروی رمدسیور و فاویپراویر فقط در آی سی یو بیمارستان ها اونهم برای بیماران بسیار خاص تجویز میشه و شما نمیتونید از بیرون تهیه کنید و به هیچ عنوان هم نباید این کار را بکنید چون این دارو ها مصرفشون عوارض شدیدی داره (حتی مرگ هم از مصرف سر خود گزاش شده) اما اگر دکتر برای شخص شما تجویز کنه خوب مصرفش اشکال نداره 
داروی هیدروکسی کلروکین داروی بعدیست که این دارو هم اوایل تحقیقات نشون میداد تاثیر داره اما بعدا عکسش ثابت شد با جهش ویروس کرونا و این دارو الآن بیماری رو حتی طولانی تر میکنه 
اما داروهای عمومی که همه بیماران میتونن استفاده کنن و برای من و دوستم تجویز شد از این قرار بود
فاموتیدین بیشترین تاثیر رو در بین داروهای اور د کانتر(فروش بدون نسخه) داره که البته حدود 3 درصد شاید باشه طبق آخرین تحقیقات و دارویی هست که برای ترامپ هم تجویز شد 
برای کمبود اکسیژن(حتما برید دکتر تا با دستگاه پالس اوکسیمتر غلظت اکسیژن خونتون چک بشه) که اگر سرفه میکنید قرص جوشان اوسلیب600 اسوه و برای سرفه و گلو درد دکسترومتروفان
و برای بدن درد قرص ناپروکسن و یا استامینوفن 
و سه عدد آمپول  :Yahoo (114): 
این داروها فقط برای من و دوستم تجویز شد و الا حتما به دکتر مراجعه کنید و سر خود به مصرف دارو روی نیاورید
 حفظ خونسردی و رعایت اصول بهداشتی و استحرات و همچنین مصرف مکرر مایعات و سوپ و میوه روند بهبود بیماری رو تسریع میبخشه

----------


## _Joseph_

در مورد استرس و اظزراب هم کاملا من هم چنین حالتی داشتم که به این علت هست که این ویروس به دستگاه عصبی هم حمله میکنه و یه علت اش هم افسردگی پنهانی هست که شما ناسی از دست دادن حس چشایی و بویایی شماست که سبب اعوجاج و تشنج عصبی میشه توصیه میکنم به دکتر مراجعه کنید تا با آمپول حالتان بهتر شود و مایعات رافراموش نکنید
برای حالت تهوع هم که من هم داشتم قرص دیمین هیدرینات کارساز هست

----------


## _Joseph_

با اینکه این دارو ها داروهای اور د کانتر هستن ولیییییی
این دارو ها رو به هیچ عنوان سر خود مصرف نکنید و به دکتر مراجعه کنید و با مشورت و پیشنهاد دکتر دارو تهیه کنید

----------


## _Joseph_

در ضمن دارو های آنتی بیوتیک(کلاموکس آموکسی و آزیترومایسن و ...)هیچ تاثیری بر روی ویروس کرونا ندارند چونکه مکانیسن اثر این دارو ها بر روی باکتریهاست نه ویروس و ساختار باکتری با ویروس فرق داره و نباید برای عفونت ویروسی استفاده بشه 
اگه اینا رو مصرف کنید باعث از بین رفتن باکتریهای مفید روده میشید که مشکلات گوارشی به همراه خواهد داشت 

حقیقتا اگه عاشق کامپیوتر نبودم دکتر میشدم حتما :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali_12

ممنون جوزف جان .انشالله شما هر چه زودتر بهتر از روز اول هم بشین.ممنون از اطلاعات
اره اتفاقا دکتر برام فاموتیدین و ویتامین سی و استامینوفن نوشت.ولی خوب خیلی استرس دارم.میدونمم این استرس از خود بیماری کشنده تره ولی چی کار کنم.مدامم تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم و این باعث استرس بیشتر میشه !!میترسم سرفه بگیرم و تنگی نفس...

----------


## ali_12

راستی ورزش و پیاده‌روی خوبه؟
 ظهر بعد از خوردن ناهار پاهام از ضعف حالت لرزش داشت

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون جوزف جان .انشالله شما هر چه زودتر بهتر از روز اول هم بشین.ممنون از اطلاعات
> اره اتفاقا دکتر برام فاموتیدین و ویتامین سی و استامینوفن نوشت.ولی خوب خیلی استرس دارم.میدونمم این استرس از خود بیماری کشنده تره ولی چی کار کنم.مدامم تو اینترنت سرچ میکنم و این باعث استرس بیشتر میشه !!میترسم سرفه بگیرم و تنگی نفس...


غلظت اکسیژن خونت رو چک کردن؟؟
منم استرس داشتم و دچار تشنج عصبی شدم روز 9 ام که رفتم دکتر یدونه آمپول آرامبخش زدن برام الآن خداروشکر درست شدم 
برای تنگی نفس و همچنین سرخوش شدن قرص جوشان اوسلیت 600 خوراکی خوبه برای من روزی 2 تا هر 12 ساعت تجویز شد روز 9 ام
یدوه قرص هم داد که برا اعصاب بود من دو بار مصرف کردم احساس خواب آلودگی شدید کردم دیگه مصرف نمیکنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> راستی ورزش و پیاده‌روی خوبه؟
>  ظهر بعد از خوردن ناهار پاهام از ضعف حالت لرزش داشت


اصلا فقط استراحت کن و حتی درس هم نخون من خودم یه  هفته 10 روز کلا نخوندم و خوابیدم کامل استراحت کن وگرنه بیماری شدتش بیشتر میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> والا ، من اصلا یادم نمیاد جای رفته باشم که محیط کرونایی یا اشخاص کرونایی اونجا بوده باشه، ولی از ۲۵ خرداد با علایم دل پیچه شروع شد و عرق زیاد ، روز ۲۷ خرداد بدن درد و استخون درد داشتم  علاوه براون دوتا علایم اول، و روز ۱ تیر یکی از فامیلمون ک سنش تقریبا ۵۰ اینا میشد فوت کرد من واقعیتش ترسیدم ، ورفتم تست خون دادم ، مثبت بود ، و از ۶ تیر شبش سرفه شروع شد ، از ۸ تیر تنگی نفس شروع شد ، و االاان علایم گوارشی و استخوان درد و بدن درد رفته ، فقط تنگی نفس اونم ن زیاد ، و کمی هم سرفه در حالت بیداری دارم ..تا امروز که ۱۴ تیر هست ، جمعا میشه ۱۹ روز ، این وضعیت من بود حالا بریم سراغ کارهایی ک کردم 
> 
> از ۲۶ خرداد من شروع کردم با ویتامین خوردن و سرم وصل کردن ، و برنامه غذایی درست برای خفه کردن این بیماری ،خلاصه داروهایی که مصرف کردم اینا بود 
> ویتامین c دُز ۱۰۰۰میلی گرم قرص جوشان حالا میگم چرا تاکید دارم روی قرص جوشان بودن ویتامین ها
> 
> ویتامین زینک پلاس و ب کمپلکس با هم بودن اینم جوشان 
> ویتامین منیزیم جوشان 
> ...


یاد اون جوک افتادم که میگه عطسه کردم رفتم بخورو تعنا و دارچین و دارو و شربت و امپول و .....همه رو یه جا زدم ویروس گفت لامصب مجال بده راه خروجو پیدا کنم گیر افتادم اینجا  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
من خودم هم اینطوری بودم

----------


## ali_12

آره اکسیژن خونم تست گرفت.گفت خوبه
اون قرص اعصاب چی بود که خواب آور بود؟

----------


## melodii

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟


نه اصلا برنامه درستی نیست چون هر چقدر هم که شما عمیق مطالعه داشته باشید باز هم به مرور نیاز دارید و باید مرور هاتون در تایم نزدیک به کنکور بیشتر باشه

----------


## melodii

در ارتباط با بیماری کرونا متاسفانه بسیار شیوع پیدا کرده و اطلاعاتی هم که دولت رسماً اعلام می‌کنه واقعیت کامل نیست . هوای کلان شهر ها کاملا آلوده به ویروس کرونا شده که حتی ممکنه افراد از هوا این ویروس رو بگیرن و بیمار بشن

----------


## melodii

ویروس کرونا در بعضی افراد علائمی ایجاد نمیکنه ،، در بعضی گوارشی و در بعضی تنفسی هست . احتمالا انواع مختلفی داره که علائم متفاوت ایجاد میشه 
از بین رفتن بویایی ،، چشایی ،، کمردرد ،، بی‌حالی و کسلی شایع بوده

----------


## melodii

درمان های خانگی مثل دمنوش آویشن +بابونه +زنجبیل +دارچین +زعفرون+زردچوبه خیلی مفیده 
انواع سوپ ها ،، مصرف گوشت قرمز و سفید 
لبنیات برای ویروس کرونا مضر هست

----------


## ali_12

> غلظت اکسیژن خونت رو چک کردن؟؟ منم استرس داشتم و دچار تشنج عصبی شدم روز 9 ام که رفتم دکتر یدونه آمپول آرامبخش زدن برام الآن خداروشکر درست شدم  برای تنگی نفس و همچنین سرخوش شدن قرص جوشان اوسلیت 600 خوراکی خوبه برای من روزی 2 تا هر 12 ساعت تجویز شد روز 9 ام یدوه قرص هم داد که برا اعصاب بود من دو بار مصرف کردم احساس خواب آلودگی شدید کردم دیگه مصرف نمیکنم


  بله .تب و اکسیژن گفت خوبه تو خونه از این اکسیمترهای کوچک داریم.ولی دقیق نیست .یک بار ۹۳ ،۹۴,۹۵ ،۹۶ و ۹۷ نشون میده.متغیره

----------


## ali_12

اینم بگم هر موقع استرس میگیرم تبم میشه ۳۷.۵ و وقتی آرامم میشه ۳۷ !!!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله .تب و اکسیژن گفت خوبه تو خونه از این اکسیمترهای کوچک داریم.ولی دقیق نیست .یک بار ۹۳ ،۹۴,۹۵ ،۹۶ و ۹۷ نشون میده.متغیره


خوب درسته دیگه غلظت اکسیژن خون عدد ثابتی نیست که

----------


## ali_12

> خوب درسته دیگه غلظت اکسیژن خون عدد ثابتی نیست که


یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه تغییر میکنه؟؟
یعنی باید میانگین بگیریم
این عدد چند بشه خطرناکه و هشداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی ثانیه به ثانیه تغییر میکنه؟؟
> یعنی باید میانگین بگیریم
> این عدد چند بشه خطرناکه و هشداره


همون حدودی که گفتی خوبه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> در مورد استرس و اظزراب هم کاملا من هم چنین حالتی داشتم که به این علت هست که این ویروس به دستگاه عصبی هم حمله میکنه و یه علت اش هم افسردگی پنهانی هست که شما ناسی از دست دادن حس چشایی و بویایی شماست که سبب اعوجاج و تشنج عصبی میشه توصیه میکنم به دکتر مراجعه کنید تا با آمپول حالتان بهتر شود و مایعات رافراموش نکنید
> برای حالت تهوع هم که من هم داشتم قرص دیمین هیدرینات کارساز هست


عجب اولین باره این حرف رو میشنوم(البته پارکینسون رو شنیده بودم)
ببخشید ولی اینو از کجا میدونید؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> عجب اولین باره این حرف رو میشنوم(البته پارکینسون رو شنیده بودم)
> ببخشید ولی اینو از کجا میدونید؟؟


چی رو؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> چی رو؟


اینکه ویروس به دستگاه عصبی حمله میکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینکه ویروس به دستگاه عصبی حمله میکنه


تو آخرین مقالات و تحقیقات نوشته شده من از خود دکتر هم پرسیدم ایشون تایید کردن حتی گفتن در بعضی موارد شدید باعث خونریزی هایی در مغز میشه که اینم ترسیدم و تو نت سرچ کردم درست بود 
ولی مال من بیشتر همون افشردگی بود که وقتی تست بدین هر روز باهاتون از مرکز بهداشت ناحیه تماس میگیرن و حالتون رو میپرسن یه جلسه روانپزشک زنگ زد به من و ایشونم گفتن چون قرنطینه میشید و به اعصاب هم حمله ور میشه این ویروس ممکنه یه افسردگی داشته باشید و ازم پرسید این اتفاق افتاده یا نه که اونموقع برای من اتفاق نیافتاده بود ولی بعد ۳ روز اتفاق افتاد که رفتم دکتر 
در کل خیلی مواظب باشید واقعا غیر قابل پیش بینی هست این ویروس

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینکه ویروس به دستگاه عصبی حمله میکنه


اصلا علت اینکه شما حس بویایی و چشاییتون رو از دست میدید همینه که دستگاه عصبی دپار مشکل گیشه و مغز نمیتونه اطلاعات دریافتی از نورون ها رو درست آنالیز کنه و بو و مزه رو تشخیص نمیده (آی گس)

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینم بگم هر موقع استرس میگیرم تبم میشه ۳۷.۵ و وقتی آرامم میشه ۳۷ !!!!!


استرس رو کنترل کن وضعیت رو بد تر میکنه واقعا اگه نمیتونی برو دکتر بگو یه آمپول ارامبخش بزنن مایعات و دلستر و ابمیوه و غذای ادرار آور زیاد مصرف کن تا سلولهای ملتهب شده و مرده رو از بدنت دفع کنی 
من تو این مدت بشدت افزایش رشد ناخن و ریزش مو داشتم که به همین علت بود

----------


## Anni

من فک کنم از اونام ک کل دنیا از بیماری بمیرن بازم خش برنمیدارن..
پارسال تو مدرسه.. از 30نفر ک تو 1 کلاس بودیم.. 29نفر انفولانزا گرفتن.. اون 1نفری هم ک نگرفت من بودم..
مشاور پارسالم ک پزشک بود کرونا گرفت.. روز قبل اینکه علائم نشون بده من کنارش بودم.. برعکس همه ک صندلیشون دومتر فاصله داشت، ی مسئله ای رو باید برام رو کاغذ توضیح میداد ک مجبور شدم کنارش بشینم.. بنده خدا اصلا هم ب پروتکل های بهداشتی اعتقاد نداشت :Yahoo (20):  ولی خو ب هرحال من نگرفتم ازش.. 
امسال هم از اواسط شهریور.. کل خونواده و فک و فامیل و اینا گرفتن.. 2تا فوتی هم دادیم تا این لحظه.. تو خونواده 5نفرمون فقط من و داداش کوچیکم نگرفتیم..

----------


## _Joseph_

> من فک کنم از اونام ک کل دنیا از بیماری بمیرن بازم خش برنمیدارن..
> پارسال تو مدرسه.. از 30نفر ک تو 1 کلاس بودیم.. 29نفر انفولانزا گرفتن.. اون 1نفری هم ک نگرفت من بودم..
> مشاور پارسالم ک پزشک بود کرونا گرفت.. روز قبل اینکه علائم نشون بده من کنارش بودم.. برعکس همه ک صندلیشون دومتر فاصله داشت، ی مسئله ای رو باید برام رو کاغذ توضیح میداد ک مجبور شدم کنارش بشینم.. بنده خدا اصلا هم ب پروتکل های بهداشتی اعتقاد نداشت ولی خو ب هرحال من نگرفتم ازش.. 
> امسال هم از اواسط شهریور.. کل خونواده و فک و فامیل و اینا گرفتن.. 2تا فوتی هم دادیم تا این لحظه.. تو خونواده 5نفرمون فقط من و داداش کوچیکم نگرفتیم..


You are indestructible :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> من فک کنم از اونام ک کل دنیا از بیماری بمیرن بازم خش برنمیدارن..
> پارسال تو مدرسه.. از 30نفر ک تو 1 کلاس بودیم.. 29نفر انفولانزا گرفتن.. اون 1نفری هم ک نگرفت من بودم..
> مشاور پارسالم ک پزشک بود کرونا گرفت.. روز قبل اینکه علائم نشون بده من کنارش بودم.. برعکس همه ک صندلیشون دومتر فاصله داشت، ی مسئله ای رو باید برام رو کاغذ توضیح میداد ک مجبور شدم کنارش بشینم.. بنده خدا اصلا هم ب پروتکل های بهداشتی اعتقاد نداشت ولی خو ب هرحال من نگرفتم ازش.. 
> امسال هم از اواسط شهریور.. کل خونواده و فک و فامیل و اینا گرفتن.. 2تا فوتی هم دادیم تا این لحظه.. تو خونواده 5نفرمون فقط من و داداش کوچیکم نگرفتیم..


هم تسلیت بابت اون دو عزیز و هم تبریک بابت مصونیت شما نسبت به بیماری :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Anni

> You are indestructible


ب مقدار بسیار زیاد :Yahoo (20): 




> هم تسلیت بابت اون دو عزیز و هم تبریک بابت مصونیت شما نسبت به بیماری


عزیز من ک نبودن ولی ممنون :Y (592): 
و بسی تشکرات بابت تبریکت :Y (591):

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟


ایشالا نیمه دوم تیر 1400 برو تفریح :/ کنکور داریااااا بعدشم هرررررچی به کنکور نزدیک بشیم اهمیت روزایی که داری بیشتر میشه. عید خیلی مهمه. پس فکرشم نکن.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من فک کنم از اونام ک کل دنیا از بیماری بمیرن بازم خش برنمیدارن..
> پارسال تو مدرسه.. از 30نفر ک تو 1 کلاس بودیم.. 29نفر انفولانزا گرفتن.. اون 1نفری هم ک نگرفت من بودم..
> مشاور پارسالم ک پزشک بود کرونا گرفت.. روز قبل اینکه علائم نشون بده من کنارش بودم.. برعکس همه ک صندلیشون دومتر فاصله داشت، ی مسئله ای رو باید برام رو کاغذ توضیح میداد ک مجبور شدم کنارش بشینم.. بنده خدا اصلا هم ب پروتکل های بهداشتی اعتقاد نداشت ولی خو ب هرحال من نگرفتم ازش.. 
> امسال هم از اواسط شهریور.. کل خونواده و فک و فامیل و اینا گرفتن.. 2تا فوتی هم دادیم تا این لحظه.. تو خونواده 5نفرمون فقط من و داداش کوچیکم نگرفتیم..


باور کن کرونا ازت می ترسه  :Yahoo (4):  ماشا الله به این قدرت !

----------


## omid2s

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


من گرفتم.البته یه چیز بین کرونا و انفولانزا و سرماخوردگی بود
دقیقا نمیدونم چی بود.
ولی خیلی عجیب بود.
اول=یعنی یه بدن درد عجیبی داشتم.خصوصا پاهام خیلی درد میکرد
سر درد و تب و لرز هم داشتم.
خیلی عجیب بود برام که چرا اینقدر بدنم درد میکنه.مگه چی بود این ویروس.
اشتها نداشتم اصلا.
دوم=وقتی شکستش دادی تازه اول کارت شروع میشه.با یه بدن داغون که تمام انرژی و توانش خالی شده.تمام شیرازه بدنت کشیده شده.شبیه یه باتری که کلا خالی شده.لاغر میشی و گودی پای چشات میفته فجیع

سفر عید و کلا اینده بستگی داره که کرونا باشه یا نه
اینم بگم دیگه چیزی به اسم سرما خوردگی و زکامی و.... اینا نداریم.تو زیست خوندیدن دیگه ویروسها میتونن از هم رنا یا چیزای دیگه بگیرن.عوض سرماخوردگی و ...,,انفولانزا و کرونا داریم.یعنی داروهای معمول اثر کمی روش دارن.حداقل به یکماه زمان برا ریکاوری نیاز داری اگر کرونا بگیری.شاید ویروس سرماخوردگی و زکامی خودش باشه,, ووووولی قویتر شده.
نمیدونم چی شده ویروسش.ولی یه چیز دیگه شده.
شایدم جهش کرده یا یه چیزی جدیدی تولید شده.

نمیدونم اب نمک و عسل و .....هیچ تاثیری روش نداره.
بدن ما هم بخاطر شرایط معیشتی چندسال اخیر و تغذیه نامناسب ضعیف شده.ومستعد بیماری هست.
اینم بگم تا الان هم هنوز خوب نشدم.گلوم چرک داره.
خیلی مراقب به خودتون باشین.
مقاومت در مقابل بیماری بستگی به توان و قدرت بدنی داره.
ممکنه با همین انفولانزا ادم ......خدا نکنه البته.
شرایط سال اینده و تعویق کنکور و سفر و همش به این کوچولوی ریز سبزرنگ بستگی داره.
حالا هرکی میخاد بره سفر و کرونا بگیره یاعلی به سلامت

----------


## Mahdis79

> *اینجا کسی هست ، که بیماری کرونا گرفته باشه، و  خوب شده باشه؟؟ میخوام بدونم دقیقاا بعد از چند روز بر میگردی به زندگی سابق..و اطلاعاتی که میتونه کمک کنه ممنون میشم باهام به اشتراک بذاره.مرسی*


من گرفتم مثل سرماخوردگی ولی خواب و خوراکت کلا به هم میریزه من تقریبا یه هفته طول کشید تا خوب بشم همش دراز کشیده بودم بدن درد خیلی شدید و شبا پاهام به قدری درد میگرفت که نمیتونستم بخوابم 
البته بستگی بع مقاومت بدن هم داره اگه ریه درگیر بشه خیلی شرایط بدتر میشه
اینم بگم که من تا مدت ها اشتها نداشتم
ولی الان که دوماه میگذره هنوز مثل قبل نشدم و دیگه میلی به غذا ندارم قبلا خیلی شکمو بودم  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mahdis79

> نه ندادم.عصر رفتم درمانگاه گفت احتمال کرونا هست.خیلی ضعف عضلانی و بی حسی در دست و پا دارم.دکتر گفت pcr خطاش زیاده و خیلی قابل استاد نیست.در هر صورت باید با این فرض جلو برم که کروناس.استرسش بدتره


منم وقتی کل خانوادم کرونا گرفتن دکتر تست نگرفت گفت اگه برید تو محیط ازمایشگاه یه ویروس بدترم میگیرید
تا جایی که میدونم کرونا ۶ نوع هست

----------


## Maneli

> من گرفتم.البته یه چیز بین کرونا و انفولانزا و سرماخوردگی بود
> دقیقا نمیدونم چی بود.
> ولی خیلی عجیب بود.
> اول=یعنی یه بدن درد عجیبی داشتم.خصوصا پاهام خیلی درد میکرد
> سر درد و تب و لرز هم داشتم.
> خیلی عجیب بود برام که چرا اینقدر بدنم درد میکنه.مگه چی بود این ویروس.
> اشتها نداشتم اصلا.
> دوم=وقتی شکستش دادی تازه اول کارت شروع میشه.با یه بدن داغون که تمام انرژی و توانش خالی شده.تمام شیرازه بدنت کشیده شده.شبیه یه باتری که کلا خالی شده.لاغر میشی و گودی پای چشات میفته فجیع
> 
> ...


وای خدااا من دقیقا همین مشخصات رو دارم چه ترسناکه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
ان شاءالله زودتر کامل خوب بشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Anni

> باور کن کرونا ازت می ترسه  ماشا الله به این قدرت !


کاش ب جاش کنکور ازم میترسید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## A.h.m1100

سلام منم کرونا گرفتم سه روز اولی که ویروس بهم سرایت کرد فقط چند تا سرفه میزدم وقتی شهرستان برگشتم تو راه یهو یه سردی خورد به بدنم( سر صبحی) یه شوکی به بدنم وارد شد و از بعد از ظهر همون روز بدنم یکم بی حال شد روز بعدش که کلا بیخیال بودم ظهر که از خواب بیدار شدم سینوس هام به شدت عود کرد و سردرد های شدیدی گرفتم در کنارش احساس میکردم چشم هامو یکی داره محکم فشار میده به زور رو پاهام راه میرفتم برای دکتر و تست اینا. خلاصه دارو خوردم و حدود یه هفته بی حالی شدید در حدی که حال خوردن غذا رو نداشتم بویاییم یکم از کم شد ولی از بین نرفت ۳ هفته با اینا درگیر بودم هفته ی سوم باز عوارض جانبی شروع میشه من که با بدن درد سر میکردم تا الان هم دیگه جرئت کار حتی یکم سنگین رو ندارم چون بعدش به شدت بدنم درد میگیره در کل ریکاوری بدن خیلی طولانی مدتی داره و عوارض جانبیش هم براتون میمونه ازتون خواهش میکنم ماسک بزنید و فاصله رو رعایت کنید تا به این ویروس مبتلا نشید اگر که کنکوری باشید یه ماه راحت از دست میدید اگرم کنکوری نیستید بدنتون رو نابود میکنه

----------


## Oxygen

> سلام میخواستم بپرسم به نظرتون منطقیه که الان تو این روزا یه تایم مطالعه خفن بزنیم و بجاش تعطیلات عید رو کلا درس نخونیم و اگه تب شیوع کرونا خوابید، بریم مسافرت و تفریح؟


این چرا آپ شد دقیقا؟

----------

